# Spela in skrivbordet

## alu

Tja,

vad kan man använda för program för att spela in skrivbordet? 

Det ska helst inte ha alltför höga krav på datorn..

----------

## patrix_neo

Nyfiken undrar: vad menar du egentligen med att "spela in skrivbordet" ?

----------

## alu

Att spela in skrivbordet till en video-fil. 

Som att ta screenshots hela tiden för att klippa ihop dem till en film.

Capiche?

----------

## Skinkan

Du kan ju köra Fraps med hjälp av Wine.

----------

## alu

 *Skinkan wrote:*   

> Du kan ju köra Fraps med hjälp av Wine.

 

Fraps spelar bara in OpenGL och DirectX.

----------

## Snackiz

ta en titt på Xvidcap - http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=xvidcap

----------

## alu

Jag testade det, men datorn hängde sig efter ett tag. Laggade som attan när jag spelade in också. :'(

----------

## Snackiz

konstigt, jag har inte haft några problem med xvidcap alls...

----------

